# Lunar Champ h621



## Lunartickchamp (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi all at MHF just joined and interested in all Lunar Champ h621 comments. Had ours since Feb 2011, Just back from 2Weeks in France. We love the van esp the fixed bed and lounge. Always got people in for coffee or drinks. Had 15 nights in France on aires, 2 fill ups with water, 2 empty of toilet. No nights on camp sites. What a great way to holiday. Met some lovely people with invites to French villages to visit. Saw one other Lunar, we camped togeather for quite a few nights. Very enjoyable. Look after the Lunarticks! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

hello fellow lunartick!

We also have and love our H621. It is most comfy and plenty of room for entertaining!

We have two offspring, one is 14 and the other 21. This year we managed to talk the eldest in to joining us for our holiday in the Alps and he brought a friend from university. They stayed in a 'pop-up' on our pitch. 

The youngest, always sleeps in the dining area bed. We just pull-out the side bench (as you know) it easily makes up a single (or double with the table). 

It rained, the whole time (sadly) so we had 5 damp campers in our lunar for the duration, but I can honestly say we didn't get overcrowded. They still slept in the tent but day time and evenings were very comfortable and cosy indeed.

As time goes by, we are getting more than the odd night away without the kids now. It feels like we are staying in a hotel! Well, almost....I've certainly stayed in many less comfortable ones anyway...and the views!!! Well that's what I love the most about camping, how you pop that blind up in the morning and see a different view every time. Oh JOY!

LOVING THE LUNAR!!! 

By the way: Ours is 2005 and we have had it since 2007. Might consider something shorter in the future if the kids stop wanting to be with us, and if I'm honest, I preferred shorter vans to drive but we are very happy with the quality of fittings, space and comfort it provides. Particularly that we can go away for two weeks and not be glad to be home like we have done in the past with a small van and family.

All the best, will look out for you!

Debs
 :lol:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi - we have owned a H601 for 4 months now - only used in UK so far but had about 40 nights away so far. Our's is a late 2007 model and we really are happy with it. Layout is good for 2 of 4 (take grand kids away at times) and have managed to seat 8 for a sociable evening! Bed is very comfortable - only things we would change is a little more room round the sink in the bathroom and a non folding tap. The van came with a 4 bike rack and Fiamma awning already fitted, we've upgraded the radio to a bluetooch one. We're pleased with the fuel consumption - average 30 mpg on long journeys with the van fully loaded. 

We're off to Holland and France for the Christmas markets end November/early December be our longest trip yet as we are nearly 700 miles from the tunnel.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi - we have owned a H601 for 4 months now - only used in UK so far but had about 40 nights away so far. Our's is a late 2007 model and we really are happy with it. Layout is good for 2 of 4 (take grand kids away at times) and have managed to seat 8 for a sociable evening! Bed is very comfortable - only things we would change is a little more room round the sink in the bathroom and a non folding tap. The van came with a 4 bike rack and Fiamma awning already fitted, we've upgraded the radio to a bluetooch one. We're pleased with the fuel consumption - average 30 mpg on long journeys with the van fully loaded. 

We're off to Holland and France for the Christmas markets end November/early December be our longest trip yet as we are nearly 700 miles from the tunnel.


----------



## Lunartickchamp (Sep 4, 2011)

Lunartickchamp, Good to have some feed back thanks, we managed about 29.899343294 mpg on trip to france with best 30 and worst a bit less. I enjoy driving to getmax mpg and find 58 -62 best, much easier in France but everyone in uk goes for 70, why is that? We had Autosleeper before and build quality was better but not double the price worth!! and we have a great fixed bed instead of cushion pullers elbow! In the AS we had 5 hours sleep and 3hours back exercise. Now we get more sleep.... We have 5 children and 14 grandchildren, they all love the van, luckily not all at the same time. My mom is 92, she has shares in the fixed bed so when she is with us we are relegated to the table jobbie but its not too bad for a couple of nights. We have taken her to Morton in Marsh, Pershore and Bristol, all great sites for old ladies in wheel chairs. Bristol was fantastic at Baltic Wharf.
Well the van has been with us for just over 6 months now and Marquis Tewksbury have ben great especially Peter in the workshop. He has sorted us with two new batteries, new regulator/ charger unit, new awning and new door lock. we didn't get that much for the AS but we feel looked after with the Lunar even having 3 home visits, you dont get that from your doctor these days! With our kids at home and no money i had to make the first two vans, one on a Bedford CF and the other on a long wheelbase Talbot express. Design was a bit tight for 7 of us but we had great hols in France, Spain and Three times to Romania. But perhaps thats for next time. take care Lunarticks


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar 621's*

Delighted to see that there are now just a few more 621 owners around. Delighted with ours .

Seen most of Europe and Morocco in the last 5 years

Fancy an Lunar overnight somewhere this summer?

Mike & Ann


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lunartickchamp said:


> Had 15 nights in France on aires, 2 fill ups with water, 2 empty of toilet. No nights on camp sites. What a great way to holiday. Very enjoyable. Look after the Lunarticks! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know this is an old thread but, wildcamping and only two fill ups and two dumps   
I just have to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H621Lunartick (Jan 29, 2013)

*Damp from roof light*

Had bad report and leek ( we Grow vegetables) from roof light and surround. Marquis did repair but not under warranty, 3 yrs does not include water ingress. Hoping that its now fixed and looking forwards to a new season. Feb brings MOT, Habitation and Engine service so plenty to pay out on.... good job its not just after Christmas!!! We will be looking out for you all as we slide into the sunshine, happy camping. ps there is a full moon tonight. John...Lunartickchamp


----------



## H621Lunartick (Jan 29, 2013)

Just had van back from service and habitation check. £544.. Marquis, not happy, £150 more than quoted. less than 3000 miles since last service and only 7000 miles since full service at purchase. Off tomorrow to have a moan at Tewkesbury, we'll see what happens. 6 litres oil in 5.7 litre sump and its only up to low mark on dip stick....., who is the dip stick!


----------



## Monty1083 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Lunar Premier H622*

Have just purchased a 2007 Lunar Premier H622. (first MH).
Can't find the freshwater tank drain tap - I'm sure the dealer told me where it was but I can't remember!
Also, anyone know where I might be able to get a user manual from?

Thanks....


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar Drain tap*

Just spoken to a friend with an H620, the drain is in the bottom of the freshwater tank, it has a tee handle on a bung which you pull out.

Our H621 is a separate lever near the exhaust pipe on the offside behind the skirt, pull the handle down 90 degrees to dump water, push up to close it.
Don't do it in your best trousers!.
If all else fails you should be able to operate the heater low temperature dump on the side of the boiler, Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## lady4 (Jul 14, 2015)

*lunar champ H621 low line 4 birth*

Hi
We are just buying our second camper and am wondering if anyone knows who or link to find out information on layout and other details on this motorhome with measurements. We need to sort out replacing seat/curtain, cushion etc.. covers, kitchen area and awning to be put on.
thanks 
j


----------



## Tony's (Nov 13, 2016)

*Loose wires in the top wardrobe cupboard*

Can anyone help or has anyone had the same we have two wires one red one black coming out of the ceiling in the top shelf of the wardrobe....they are not live but wish to connect them to a power source but not sure where the other end is? Can anyone help please?


----------

